# feels embarrased to go to the same fertility clinic after 7 failures!



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 
just had a FET and came back negative, its my 7th ivf attempt, which involves 3 miscarriages all from the same clinic!! my problem is, i feel very embarrased going back to the clinic for another trial, ,i feel like people will talk of me as unlucky lady and the doctor who has been so supportive will get tired of me as they cant figure out what is wrong with me!!!! My life has come to a standstill due to trying to get pregnant!! anyone in the same boat!! should i ask my doctor if she getting tired of me!  i dont want to change hospitals as my doctor knows my history, and she has been there for me from day 1! please those with multiple failures, share with me your journey with your clinics!! Thank you.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, there's no need to feel embarrassed. They should be impressed with how dedicated you are to having your baby. I've had a few failures with my clinic and wondered about changing, but all in all I'm from the better the devil you know school and do feel that they do learn from each cycle (or they should do). I think having familiar faces also makes the whole thing less stressful. I did try a cycle somewhere else and it was the world's greatest disaster known to man, drugs were changed and I over responded and have never felt so ill, it really knocked me. In addition the new clinic also had the fertility bit right next door to maternity! (great plan) so it was rather painful having to trot past peopl who looked likethey were probbaly off Jeremy Kyle, smoking (and in one case on the tenants extra) trotting out with their new borns.

Anyway good luck with your next try, head held up high girly we are after all super women.

Maisy x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello there I've had multiple failures and I've moved clinics and I'm so pleased I did. For me my old clinic didn't seem bothered about me and didn't want to keep testing me for different things so I had to move based on that and that my old clinic was cr*p! Ha ha 

I think if you've got a good relationship with your clinic and dr you should stay put if you feel your not getting 100% then you need to look further afield and move all for the better. 

Have you had immunes testing? Maybe something to look at due to mc youve had. This is something I have done and got high nkcells which I'm taking prednisolone for along with clexane & having Intralipids.. My other thought would be having a endo scratch (not if it works yet but I've had it this time round) If this cycle my 5th doesn't work then I'm thinking my body just doesn't want me to be pregnant and I should close the book and move on in life but that's so difficult when you believe it may just happen if you try one more time.  

I hope you get your long awaiting dream as I like you have been waiting a bloomin long time! 

Maisy I recall you from other threads.. Blimey chicken you to ate with us.. Bloomin horrible & unfair isn't it. Why oh why is it that's some women who smoke, drink take drugs etch get pregs no matter what though when we try we're told to avoid all that plus eat healthy and still it doesn't work arrrrrrgh makes mr SO angry!! 

I'm praying with my heart that 2013 is OUR year as it needs to be now xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi desperate me

Although I have only had 1 failed IVF and was devestating enough, I can imagine the heartache and trauma you are going through. I can understand t hat you are feeling this way but I think if you like your DR and clinic you should stay there. They have probably had people who hve tried 13 times, and they are used to it. If you feel this is the doctor and clinic for you - don't worry about anyone. But if you feel your chances of success are better elsewhere, then maybe get a second opinion. All the best


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you so much ladies!! *hbkmorris*, yes, i was on prednisone for more than four months, intrallipids on this cycle, and accupunture!! just realising when i do things right thats when nothing implants, if i just do egg transfer without any of the above stuff thats when probably i wll fall pregnant!!! Yes, my clinic is lovely, my doctor is so much involve in my case, i was just thinking, and praying, they dont give up on me!! thank you girls for your encouragement.


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi desperateme
I'm in a similar position to you. I had 3 failed cycles at hammersmith - the last one ended with BFP but a mmc at 6 weeks. That was in September and I'm only just plucking up enough courage now to go back. One thing that was really hard for me, was managing to get the BFP but then watching it all fall apart in slow-mo as scans continued into week 9. When I went for the post cycle review with mr lavery, he was really lovely, and acknowledged how traumatic and emotional the ordeal we'd been through was and then went through everything, made me realise at least with BFP initially we know things can implant, so that was a positive. I've decided to go all out with cycle we plan to start soon, and have the immunes done. I considered moving clinics, but he's so brilliant in terms of taking us seriously, going through things in a logical reasoned way, and answering all our questions. I decided I would only put myself in more stress starting all over again, and also I am a bit of skeptic about some of the marketing that takes place in other clinics. I agree with what other people have said - if you like your clinc stay where you are, but if you feel they arent right behind you, move on. Hats off to you for having the courage to keep trying, no matter what others think, you'll know when its time to stop - if you've had variable responses no wonder you want to know what next time would bring. Good luck


----------

